# A la recherche de Ze lecteur d'ebooks - PDF ...



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous et bon week-end
Je viens de découvrir la version mobile de Stanza, génialissime, mais qui, comme c'est souvent le cas pour les bons concepts, ouvre la porte à de nouveaux besoins auxquels je n'avais pas même encore songé.
Je m'explique.
- Stanza permet de lire dans des conditions de confort invraisemblables des ebooks en format .EPUB. Jusqu'ici rien à dire : Calibre est capable de nous concocter des .EPUB de très bonne qualité à partir de PDF.
- Mais du coup je me prends à rêver d'une appli qui ferait la même chose mais, en même temps, serait capable de faire *plusieurs bibilothèques* (pour avoir une bibiliothèque "oeuvres" et une bibiliothèque "extraits de texte" par exemple.
- Le nec plus ultra serait encore qu'on puisse *prendre des notes*. L'inespéré serait de pouvoir *éditer les signets* (mais vu que c'est déjà dur à trouver sous Mac, je m'attends pas à ce genre de chose &#8212; j'en ai bien trouvé une mais les signets se limitent à des signets sur une page complète (comme sous Mac avec PDFClerk Pro).

Si vous connaissez une bonne appli de gestions de documents type eBooks ou PDF. 
Dans la foulée je suis prêt à tout entendre à partir d'un traitement de texte qui lirait (et éditerait, soyons fous, du Pages... 09...)


----------

